# extra skin



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

i know that gsd puppies have lots of extra skin but mine has the bit of skin that sticks up near one of her ears. it doesn't look good and i'm hoping that when she is fully grown it goes away. will it go away? please answer and tell if your puppies had something like that and it went away.


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

Can you send any pictures?
Hard to answer about extra skin without seeing..Sorry.


----------



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

sorry, i don't know how. can you post instructions of how to upload a photo from your computer.


----------



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

here's a link. it's not a good pictue of her, but it's a good picture of the extra skin. 

Pictures by htough - Photobucket


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Is the pup well hydrated? Honestly, other than that, it doesn't look really abnormal to me. They grow really fast, and with a very short coat I don't think it would be abnormal (as long as the pup isn't dehydrated) to see some loose skin. JMO


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

My female has this too when she was younger, as her head grew the skin pulled tight and she no longer has it.

I am not sure about your plans to spay, but I am on the side that believes that doing so affects growth, so this would be something I would keep in mind as she grows.

Good luck with your beautiful pup!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks fine. Many pups are looser when they are young and will tighten up as they grow and put on mass.


----------



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

thought i might post a good picture. She's aton bigger and darker now, but other then that she looks the same.

d27c25a1.jpg picture by htough - Photobucket


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

She looks good to me!! cute girl..


----------

